# WLAN Steckdose die ich mit Linux steuern kann?



## Cokicoke (21. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem meiner Rechner der manchmal einfach einfriert. Deswegen habe ich einen Raspberry pi im Netzwerk der den Rechner mittels Wake on Lan neu starten kann. 

Das Problem ist, dass WoL nur funktioniert sofern der Rechner wirklich runtergefahren ist. Im eingefrorenen Zustand funktioniert das nicht. 

Deshalb habe ich überlegt ob ich irgendwie die Stromzufuhr kappen kann mit dem pi. 

Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit das zu machen? Vielleicht eine Art smarte WLAN Steckdose die sich per Linux steuern lässt. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Bloß woher soll der PI wissen, dass der PC eingefroren ist?


----------



## fotoman (21. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß woher soll der PI wissen, dass der PC eingefroren ist?


Hängt halt davon ab, wie er einfriert.

Angefangen von der fehlenden Reakion auf einen PING über nicht mehr reagierende Services (z.B. ken Zugriff auf einen Share, was dann irgendwann zum Timeout führt) bis hin zu einem simpelen, bis zum Einfrieren im Hintergrund laufendes Batch-Script, das (bis zum Einfrieren) jede Minute einen Eintrag in ein Logfile schreibt (wer sinnlos Angst um seine SSD hat, installiert dafür halt eine Ramdisk) oder den PI per Webaufruf selber benachrichtigt.

Der der PC sich wohl nicht mehr remote booten lässt, dürfte in den meisten Fällen schon der Ping nicht funktionieren.

Zur Ausgangsfrage:
Security Check
oder sonst ein günstiges Gerät aus dem Baumarkt von Tuya und selber flashen:
Tuya-Convert: IoT-Geraete ohne Loeten vom Cloud-Zwang befreien | c't Magazin

Das ganze wird sich dann wohl auch per Linux schalten lassen.

Mit etwas Bastelerfahrung könnte man auch einfach den PI in/neben den PC hängen und per IO-Pin den Resetschalter des PC "betätigen". Das spart dann auch gleich noch Strom und Funk.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Mit etwas Bastelerfahrung könnte man auch einfach den PI in/neben den PC hängen und per IO-Pin den Resetschalter des PC "betätigen". Das spart dann auch gleich noch Strom und Funk.


Wobei ich da um eine galvanische Trennung zwischen PI und Board zu haben noch ein einfaches Relais dazwischen schalten würde.


----------



## Cokicoke (23. August 2020)

Super danke! Hab die Delock Steckdose bestellt und programmier mir was dafür. 
Die Idee ist auch eigentlich eher das wenn ich bemerke, dass der Computer nicht erreichbar ist, ich ihn rebooten kann. Aber das mit dem anpingen ist eigentlich ne super Idee 

Liebe Grüße


----------

